# Tornado against police laser device :-)



## genkideskan (Oct 4, 2007)

Cop this for a speeding ticket... 

Two British traffic patrol officers from North Berwick were involved in an unusual incident, while checking for speeding motorists on the A-1 Great North Road. 

One of the officers (who are not named) used a hand-held radar device to check the speed of a vehicle approaching over the crest of a hill, and was surprised when the speed was recorded at over 300mph. The machine then stopped working and the officers were not able to reset it. 

The radar had in fact latched on to a NATO Tornado fighter jet over the North Sea, which was engaged in a low-flying exercise over the Border district. 

Back at police headquarters the chief constable fired off a stiff complaint to the RAF Liaison office. 

Back came the reply in true laconic RAF style. "Thank you for your message, which allows us to complete the file on this incident. You may be interested to know that the tactical computer in the Tornado had automatically locked on to your 'hostile radar equipment' and sent a jamming signal back to it. Furthermore, the Sidewinder Air-to-ground missiles aboard the fully-armed aircraft had also locked on to the target. Fortunately the Dutch pilot flying the Tornado responded to the missile status alert intelligently and was able to override the automatic protection system before the missile was launched".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Air to ground sidewinder?


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a few guys with 414 ew sqn that used to rig up their cars somehow to baffle radar , clocking a 30yr old Volvo at 250 km for example . The horsemen(RCMP) were never impressed


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a lovely story that has 'gone the rounds' of the RAF for many years (always slightly different in the telling) - I wish it were true - but I believe that it can be firmly logded in the 'Urban Myths' tray......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree....

Now here's low...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2007)

Unless the RAF allows foreign nationals to fly their airplanes, the Netherlands don't have Tornados. They fly F-16s.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting story...I read a similar story involving a tractor in Germany...I think..which was clocked at over 250 km/h...of course the driver was surprised when he received a ticket and explained that his tractor can't get more than 25 km/h and he wasn't even in the area at that time...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 4, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Unless the RAF allows foreign nationals to fly their airplanes, the Netherlands don't have Tornados. They fly F-16s.


Exchange pilots?


----------



## T4.H (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice myth.

But still only a myth!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 7, 2007)

Are not some of the Fire Control Systems on missles X band which is the same wavelength as police radar , so it could be considered a threat by the aircraft systems . I may be dated on my knowledge of FCS


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 10, 2007)

PBFoot.

Take an old headlight dish and polish the inside.

Place an electric motor behind the dish with a plastic rod sticking through into the dish.

Place a radius cut piece of plastic into the shaft and cover it smoothly with metal foil.

Set that rotating behind your grill and drive towards the nearest cop below the speed limit.

It is called Doppler Shift, by bouncing the incoming beams around the dish surface you are varying the time taken for the return times to be read at the radar unit, thus confusing it as to the speed you are doing.

Readings of between 0 and 300 KPH over two seconds are not uncommon.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 10, 2007)

Or even easier place powerful magnets on your cooling fan equidistant from the centre at the same distance as the wave length or its harmonic frequency so I've been told.


----------

